

Startup Music Challenge on Muxtape: Who Else Has a Mix? - shuleatt
http://workstreamerdotcom.muxtape.com/

======
thomasswift
Muxtape is business time.

points for the concords.

~~~
shuleatt
Cheers!

Love to see some other startups throw up a muxtape mix. Good new music keeps
everyone motivated throughout the day!

~~~
lowkey
Yup, good tunes, I approve. Here is one back at you: alok.muxtape.com

~~~
shuleatt
Thanks lowkey! Solid mix...what company are you with?

~~~
lowkey
We are a fresh new startup called Arkalux. My co-founder, a brilliant engineer
and hacker has developed an efficient, low-cost, full-spectrum, solid-state
light engine that we believe represents the future of light. Expect to hear
more about us soon. :)

~~~
shuleatt
Sounds awesome and GREEN! Kudos!

